# Tug'o'war help please



## swpd (Mar 13, 2014)

Hi I'm in need of some help. I'm seeing a trainer to get my dog into the security industry. But at the moment he won't go in for a bite. The trainer has told me that if I can get him playing tug'o'war we might be able to work off that. He is the first dog I've had since a pup and was told by lots of people not to encourage him to play l and unfortunately I listened and knocked it on the head. Does anyone have any ideas or suggestions to get him to want to play again? He is 4 years old and now doesn't seem to have any interest in the game at all.

Thanks in advance guys


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

I would suggest that at 4 you may be in for a hard slog, and if he had the right drives and genetics he would not find tugging an issue.

It is not impossible but have you thought of getting another dog either a pup or older one that may be more suitable?


----------



## swpd (Mar 13, 2014)

Hi thanks for the reply. I think he has the drives and genetics but is a bit confused about it because it had been stopped and discouraged. I have thought about getting another dog but that will mean having three dogs, so I really want him to be able to succeed in it. Do you work with dogs in security?
Thanks


----------



## LaceWing (Mar 18, 2014)

Our two year old Beauvier was also shy to bite. With some encouragement he tore apart the white suit.

What you want is for your dog to protect you. He may do this if he thought you were in danger. Suggest someone in the big white suit raise his arms to you and get the dog to defend you. When he looks like he's going to, give him the attack cue, and give it again when he makes any kind of contact. Don't shout. Use a normal tone of voice.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

swpd said:


> Hi thanks for the reply. I think he has the drives and genetics but is a bit confused about it because it had been stopped and discouraged. I have thought about getting another dog but that will mean having three dogs, so I really want him to be able to succeed in it. Do you work with dogs in security?
> 
> No I compete in IPO


----------

